# Trent and Siege (Pic Heavy - Lots of GSD + Mal Shenanigans)



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent, Siege, and I had a great holiday season, and I took about a million photos over the last few weeks. Thought I'd share a few recent ones here!

Trent taught Siege a few lessons in posing


















Siege got a lot of cuddles (from her first day here)




































And more cuddles


















And Trent did more posing


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And Siege visited puppies! I think she kinda wanted to take this one home

























Getting home, Siege says puppies are pretty cool


















And some more of the two of them


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

My handsome man


















And my sweet, nutty girl









I love these two









Watching them play is...fun


















Oh Trent (don't be fooled, he doesn't like other dogs but he lets her get away with murder)


















Just one of Trent









and Siege


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And some cellphone pictures for fun! 

Also this is what happens when we play...Siege turns into a speed demon









She also makes a great burrito

























And sometimes we try to take a selfie...but no









This is why I can't have nice things


















Proof that Trent can get along with her









Thanks for looking!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

They look incredible together. And your photography blows me away. Every time.


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

Those are amazing photos. I've been looking to get a camera that takes good action shots as mine are always moving lol what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

My two favorite brown dogs!  

It's funny to see Trent on the forum, it reminds me of when you first posted him so long ago with his awkward puppy-ness. 
Seige looks like she has always been there! So glad she settled in so well, and Trent loves her.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Great photos! Siege has a great smile. Those were my favorites.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorgeous photos and a gorgeous pair. So glad to hear things are going well


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just lovely! I knew they would make a great looking pair. 
I'm glad she's settling in well!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay!! Trent and Siege <3 Amazing photos! They are both so beautiful.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

So much love for ALL of these pictures. <3


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pictures! They are so awesome together!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures, as always! Love these two.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

My favorite is the two of them on the bridge! They make a GORGEOUS team! You people are gonna make me want a Mal.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

BubbaMoose said:


> They look incredible together. And your photography blows me away. Every time.


Thank you so much! And I'm looking forward to you getting a DSLR, too. I love the photos you take as well and your dogs have so much personality 



Sugarplum said:


> Those are amazing photos. I've been looking to get a camera that takes good action shots as mine are always moving lol what kind of camera do you have?


Thank you!! I use a Nikon D7000 and for these I had a 50mm f/1.4 D lens. I have to change settings between portrait and action frequently, and while I forget sometimes, it definitely works great for either.



Hallie said:


> My two favorite brown dogs!
> 
> It's funny to see Trent on the forum, it reminds me of when you first posted him so long ago with his awkward puppy-ness.
> Seige looks like she has always been there! So glad she settled in so well, and Trent loves her.


Haha yeah, I was just thinking that when I was messaging you! Like woah, when did we both get here with two grown up dogs? It's been over 6 years, can you believe it?!? Remember that adorable photo of baby Hallie and the shoe? Haha now look at them <3 



Slartibartfast said:


> Great photos! Siege has a great smile. Those were my favorites.


Thank you! She certainly does, she is an incredibly happy girl 



kadylady said:


> Gorgeous photos and a gorgeous pair. So glad to hear things are going well


Thank you! Same here, I'm really glad you got your puppy ahead of schedule and everything's working out! It was a big jump for me because Trent is my first and only dog, but everyone told me two is pretty easy and they've been right. 



ireth0 said:


> Just lovely! I knew they would make a great looking pair.
> I'm glad she's settling in well!


Thanks!! They kinda do, don't they? C: And me too! She fit in quickly and seamlessly, and I love it. She's still obnoxious with Trent (she likes to pounce attack him and grab his neck and dig in snapping and pushing and tugging, and I have to call her off, but he just lets her maul him).



CandyLeopard said:


> Yay!! Trent and Siege <3 Amazing photos! They are both so beautiful.


Thank you so much!! I do love these two.



Jacksons Mom said:


> So much love for ALL of these pictures. <3


Thank you!! And btw, I'm totally excited for Siege's fancy leather collar LOL



jade5280 said:


> Great pictures! They are so awesome together!


Thank you! Yay for fantastic adult dogs joining the family  



elrohwen said:


> Gorgeous pictures, as always! Love these two.


Thanks so much!! 



LoMD13 said:


> My favorite is the two of them on the bridge! They make a GORGEOUS team! You people are gonna make me want a Mal.


Thank you! And I really wasn't sure if I would be, but I am LOVING this breed. I'd like my next dog to be a GSD, but after that I'll definitely be getting a Malinois puppy. They're just so much fun. She goes from 0 to 500 in a millisecond, but this girl in particular is so stable and sweet. She is nuts for the tug, and is great at it (I love tugging with dogs), and very easy to engage and willing to please. I even love the snapping and grabbing LOL She likes to snap her teeth inches from my face when I have something she wants or grab my shirt (and sometimes skin beneath that), but she makes it cute. 

She has prey drive through the roof, and she will 100% kill my cats, so I'm not sure how she is loose with little dogs (on leash she's fine) but she's an incredibly great dog overall.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you so much!! I 


Thank you! And I really wasn't sure if I would be, but I am LOVING this breed. I'd like my next dog to be a GSD, but after that I'll definitely be getting a Malinois puppy. They're just so much fun. She goes from 0 to 500 in a millisecond, but this girl in particular is so stable and sweet. She is nuts for the tug, and is great at it (I love tugging with dogs), and very easy to engage and willing to please. I even love the snapping and grabbing LOL She likes to snap her teeth inches from my face when I have something she wants or grab my shirt (and sometimes skin beneath that), but she makes it cute. 

She has prey drive through the roof, and she will 100% kill my cats, so I'm not sure how she is loose with little dogs (on leash she's fine) but she's an incredibly great dog overall.[/QUOTE]

Prey drive and not being good with littles was why my GSD want failed miserably and we ended up with Lucy. It's hard introducing big adult dogs with little creatures


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Siege looks absolutely tiny next to Trent! She's absolutely adorable and looks like she has bags of character. Lovely to see they get along so well. Out of curiosity, is Siege spayed?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

LoMD13 said:


> Prey drive and not being good with littles was why my GSD want failed miserably and we ended up with Lucy. It's hard introducing big adult dogs with little creatures


Yeah, it's definitely a big concern, especially with a high prey drive dog and an active little dog. No doubt it can work, but like you said, a lot harder with an adult! I think we'll get there with the cats though, she showed improvement with them in the few weeks we were home 



Whistlejacket said:


> Siege looks absolutely tiny next to Trent! She's absolutely adorable and looks like she has bags of character. Lovely to see they get along so well. Out of curiosity, is Siege spayed?


Haha she is! Literally half his size lol And yes, she is spayed, which is good because Trent is intact. She was spayed over the summer after her litter.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my they are gorgeous together. The second picture of them lying on the bridge - you need to frame that one! (heck, I may frame it)

I have so much GSD and mal envy, but I'm smart enough to know what I really need is a friend with a GSD and/or mal.  You don't want to move to the other side of the country, do you?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

They are the cutest! I think they are very well matched ^_^


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I feel like a broken record replying to your posts, but here we go again: "I LOVE THEM!!!" I could browse through Trent & Siege pics all day.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I present to you, Siege playing with Trent LOL And excuse the disgusting state of the room, we just moved back in after winter break and Siege went nuts exploring ALL THE THINGS. 

Also note: that clacking noise you hear? That's her snappy snapping








cookieface said:


> Oh my they are gorgeous together. The second picture of them lying on the bridge - you need to frame that one! (heck, I may frame it)
> 
> I have so much GSD and mal envy, but I'm smart enough to know what I really need is a friend with a GSD and/or mal.  You don't want to move to the other side of the country, do you?


Thank you! I really do like that one, it was tough getting them together like that and looking the same way (Trent's a pro, but Siege doesn't like staying still LOL). 

Hahaha and funny you should ask! I've been complaining lately that I seem to be located on the wrong side of the country...and in a few years (after getting some work experience under my belt), I'll be applying to grad school in New York  BTW everyone who's met Siege thus far adore her, she's a sweetie. Of course, they haven't tried playing with her but...



taquitos said:


> They are the cutest! I think they are very well matched ^_^


Thank you! They balance each other out perfectly in every way, and I love it!



BellaPup said:


> I feel like a broken record replying to your posts, but here we go again: "I LOVE THEM!!!" I could browse through Trent & Siege pics all day.


Haha, I don't mind at all!! In fact, I appreciate it greatly <3 I post a lot of pictures, and a lot of them look the same, so knowing they (the pictures and dogs) are appreciated and loved makes me feel really happy  Thank you so much!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Me playing with Siege...we have fun LOL


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------

